# SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP



## TB ChiLLa (19. Juni 2009)

*Welche Karpfenrute*

Hi leute ich Möchte mir 2 neue karpfenruten kaufen sollten nich über 100 euro kosten Also eine nich über 100 aber es gibt ja im netzt unendlich viele habe mir die SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP angeschaut und muss sagen die gefällt mir sehr auch vom desing meint ihr die taugt was für 59 euro hier hab ich einen link http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-strategy-royalty-carp-2tlg-360m3lbs-p-2797.html dazu dann hab ich noch von der fox worrior gehört aber bei der gefällt mir das endteil nich was gibt es sont noch für alternativen ??


gruß steffen


----------



## Casualties (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

hast du dir schonmal die Chub Outcast 
angeschaut?
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=chub-outkast-p-17045


----------



## TB ChiLLa (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

hi danke für die antwort die rute sieht sehr gut aus fischt du diese rute ??


----------



## Nico HB (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

Die Daiwa Mission Carp kann ich dir auch empfehlen, hab für 2 stück 150euro bezahlt, und bin begeistert


----------



## thiax (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

hallo.

hatte an anderer stelle mal diesen fred verfasst, bezieht sich auf die 2,75lbs 12ft


hmm... wozu dient dieser Thread?
Erfahrungsbericht? Nein, zu kurz genutzt.
Testbericht? Auch nicht, siehe vorige Zeile.

Möchte nur kurz wiedergeben, was ich 3 Tage mit im Betreff angeührter Rute für Spaß hatte und mich gleichauf für den Tip (eines Users hier im Forum... man verzeihe mir, daß ich nicht mehr weiß welcher) bedanken möchte.

Ich möchte kurz anführen, daß ich absoluter Anfänger bin und noch nie eine Rute über der 10-15Euro-Klasse in der Hand hatte. Also kann es sein, daß ich absoluten Mist wiedergebe, da ich keinen Vergleich zu anderen Angeln habe.

Ab gehts:

Bei ebay das "Arbeitsgerät bestellt, 2 Tage später steht der Postmann vor der Tür. Noch schnell vor der Arbeit ausgepackt, zusammengesteckt und war enttäuscht.
Meine bisherigen "Noname-Ruten" waren steif wie ein Knüppel, konnte aber Gewichte (Blei-Montagen Pva-Säcke) auf beachtliche Weiten ausbringen. Das soll ich mit diesem spieligen Etwas auch können? Man sagte mir doch in Foren, daß Gewichte um 100 Gramm kein Thema wären.
Allerdings ist die Royalty Carp ein Augenschmaus. Ohne viel Schnickschnack sieht sie einfach verdammt gut aus.

Schnell auf Arbeit, Freundin packt alles zusammen (außer die Rute, da darf sie nicht ran) und später los zu Ihrem Opa.
Dort angekommen vorerst Gelächter über meine neue Errungenschaft. Opa erzählte etwas über Ruten für 15 Euro, womit er die letzten 1000 Jahre 5000 Fische, alle natürlich über 40 Pfund fing. Und ich würde mir solch teure Gerätschaft erwerben.

Wieder war ich bißl enttäuscht, versuchte als Ahnungsloser den eeinen oder anderen Aspekt vorzuwürgen, warum die neue Angel soooo viel besser sei, als seine.

Montage ran, die anderen Ruten fertig gemacht und ab zur Havel. Ja ich weiß. Es ist eine Rute für Karpfen, doch interessiert doch ein Aal nicht, ob auf dem RodPod Bambus oder Carbon liegt.


*Die ersten Tests:*


*Rolle:* egal welche Rolle ich montierte, es passten ALLE rauf die ich habe und sitzen bombenfest.

*Ringe:* Die Sehne läuft ... NEIN gleitet durch die Ringe, als wären sie geschmiert. Die Größe der Ringe scheint auf die Alivio 4000FB wie abgestimmt. Das ermunterte.

*Würfe:* Die ersten Würfe waren natürlich sehr zaghaft. 40 Gramm Sargblei drauf, anderhalb Tauwurm ran und mit wirklich GANZ geringem Kraftaufwand (wenn man überhaupt davon reden kann), fliegt die Montage geschätzte 12 Kilometer entfernt ins Wasser. Was ist da passiert, habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Angel raus, da wollte ich doch garnicht hin. Viel zu weit weg von der Kante. Nach 2 - 3 Würfen, hatte ich mich mit der Fähigkeit der Rute längere Distanzen zu überwinden angefreundet und die Montage landete wirklich punktgenau dort, wo ich hin möchte.
Erst am 3. Tag ging es dann endlich zum eigentlichen Einsatz an den Teltowkanal.
80 Gramm + Popup-Boilie. Vorerst wieder zaghaft und erreichte dabei Weiten, jenseits von gut und böse.
Aber die Jungs im Forum sagten doch, daß Gewaltwürfe mit 80 oder sogar 100 Gramm möglich wären. Und das testete ich doch mal, neugierig wie ich bin, aus.
Was soll ich erzählen. Angst war vorhanden. Doch hielt ALLES außer (s.u.). Die Rute scheint sich erst bei Krafteinwirkung und hohem Wurfgewicht richtig aufzuladen und Spaß dran zu haben. Die Royalty Carp wird nicht nur in der Spitze belastet, sondern hat Aktion bis weit über die Hälfte des Blanks. (nennt man das parabolische Aktion??)
Sehne hielt, Rute hielt, Rolle bombenfest. Lediglich meine Montage verabschiedete sich. Safty-Clip hielt beim Aufschlag auf s Wasser nicht, Blei weg. Einschätzung Entfernung.... Erde-->Sonne.

*Drill:* Hier kommt zum tragen, daß die Rute einerseits stabil für Würfe, doch andererseits trotzdem feinfühlig genug ist, auch kleinere Fische sicher ohne ausschlitzen und Spaß am Drill landen zu können. Barsch und Aal (die ersten 2 Tage) spürt man sanft an der Angel. Man braucht sich nach Anhieb nicht zu fragen: "Isser nu dran oder nicht". Man fühlt es einfach.

*Fazit:* Ich hatte vorausgeschickt, daß dies meine erste Rute ist, die einen Namen hat. Daher schwer bis garnicht mit anderen Ruten dieser Klasse für mich vergleichbar. Jedoch wurden "im Einsatz" bisher alle von mir enttäuschenden "Vorahnungen" wie vom Winde zersträut und verweht. Eine Rute die dem jeweiligen Angler Spaß macht, eine Rute, die in gewisser Art und Weise selbst lebt. Sie scheint Spaß an Würfen und Drills zu haben und sieht dazu noch gut aus. Bislang blieb mir der große Fang aus, um dort auch noch ein Feedback Bezug nehmend auf das Drillverhalten abzugeben. Doch das ändert sich spätestens zum FishOut 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alles in Allem: Ich möchte mein neues "Arbeitstier" nach nur 3 Tagen nicht mehr missen. Bedenkenlos weiter zu empfehlen

Vielen Dank an die User, die mir die Royalty Carp in der Größe und WG empfohlen haben.


Der Max


----------



## Friedfischschreck (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

Moin Chilla,
fische die Rute nun schon seit 1.5 Jahren. Was soll ich sagen? Für den Preis ist die Rute unschlagbar. Du machst echt keinen Fehler wenn du sie dir kaufst. Habe schon mit verschiedenen Ruten diverser Hersteller geworfen und nichts vergleichbares gefunden (In der preisklasse...). Hatte auch schon Cormoranruten im Wert von 150 Euro in der Hand. Dagegen war die Spro echt ein Traum 

Ich geb dir mal noch nen Tipp: Bei Angelgeräte Gerlinger gibts die Rute im Sonderangebot für knapp über 50€. Günstiger geht echt nich...


----------



## TB ChiLLa (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

hi danke für die antworten eine frage noch ich gehe nur auf karpfen da liegen auch immer wieder fische bis 40 pfund auf der matte packt die rute das ohne probleme ??


----------



## Casualties (19. Juni 2009)

*!*



TB ChiLLa schrieb:


> hi danke für die antwort die rute sieht sehr gut aus fischt du diese rute ??


 
Nein ich persöhnlich noch nicht.
Ich hab seit 2 Jahren meine Absulute Traumrute gefunden!
Aber ich hatte sie schon des Öffteren in der hand.
Kann sie dier nur Empfehlen!


----------



## Filz321 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

die Spro Royality sowie auch die Spro Strategie sind beides Top Ruten.
Damit machst du nichts falsch und vor allem für den Anfang ideal...


----------



## thiax (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*



TB ChiLLa schrieb:


> hi danke für die antworten eine frage noch ich gehe nur auf karpfen da liegen auch immer wieder fische bis 40 pfund auf der matte packt die rute das ohne probleme ??


 
das macht manch einer mit ner unberingten stipprute (man möge mir übertreibungen verzeihen)

du sollst ja nicht den carp rausziehen, sondern drillen


----------



## TB ChiLLa (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

ja ich frage lieber nach hab schon öfter schlechter erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht erst vor 2 wochen is meine spinrute auch von spro im drill einfach an 2 stellen gebrochen deswegen frag ich lieber nach


----------



## acker_666 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

Ich kann dir die Nash Hooligun empfehlen.
Nennt sich jetzt H-Gun. Bekommst du für 80-90€.
Hab sie in 12" 3lbs. Super Wurfmaschine, viel Power im Drill und ein schön dünner Blank.


----------



## Pankehecht (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

Ich würde von Spro Ruten abraten!!

Habe in meinem "Anglerumkreis" mehrere, sehr unzufriedenen Karpfenangler erlebt!
Rutenbrüche, schlecht sitzende Bindungen und minderwertige Gewinde an den Rollenhaltern waren die Gründe.

Wenn Du 100 € pro Rod ausgeben kannst und willst würde ich Dir ebenfalls die Chub Outcast empfehlen. Fische diese in 2 3/4 lbs und 3 lbs. Bin sehr zufrieden!
Die lebenslange Garantie ist auch ein wichtiger, nicht zu übersehender Anreiz.


----------



## TB ChiLLa (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

ich hab mir jetzt die chub outcast 12 ft 3lbs bestellt scheist ja echt ein geiles teil zu sein naja danke für eure antworten 
:m


----------



## carphunterx (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

könnte dir die spro royalty karp wärmstens empfehln hab auch zwei davon @ home sind klasse ruten und jeden cent wert ... wenn du aber was richtig gutes haben willst dann hol dir doch 2 spro strategy  The Legend au tolle ruten kosten so um die 100 euro oder auch die ultimate bionic auch ne super rute zum guten preis LG : max


----------



## Marc 24 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

Abgesehen davon, dass der Threat schon wieder etwas veraltet ist, kann ich die Rute auch nur empfehlen. Ich besitze 3 von den Ruten in 2,75lbs und 12ft und bin echt zufrieden. Gerade auch in härteren Drills war ich mit diesen Ruten immer erfolgreich, ohne dass dabei der Spaß am Drill verloren geht. Ich habe meine Ruten für 45,- das Stück bei Gerlinger vor ca. 2 1/4 Jahren geschossen und bin damit noch top zufrieden .

Gruß Marc


----------



## ChrissF. (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

Hi,
habe auch 2 Spro Royalti Carp 3lbs Ruten und kann nur gutes sagen.
Super Blank, top Rollen halter und hat eine sehr gute Aktion.
Kann ich also nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Carpino (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SPRO Strategy ROYALTY CARP*

hey 
ich habe die Royalyty Carp 2,3/4lbs von Spro und ich bin super zufrieden mit der Rute. Im der Drillphase und auch im Wurf kann man immer auf diese Rute zähler.!!!!


----------

